# Peacekeeper anti-cuts benefit, Birmingham 2nd April



## Blagsta (Feb 6, 2011)

Join superannuated Peacekeeper bassheads Bigfoot, Gecko and Scampi, aided and abetted by their glamorous assistants Jez-us and Blagsta, as they rinse some of that good shit. Jungle, hiphop, dub, techno, dubstep, pubstep, WTFwelikestep. How low can we go?

Three quid in, all profits going to Birmingham Against the Cuts. Because the barbarians are at the gate, y'all.

The Station, Alcester Rd, Kings Heath


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 12, 2011)

in 3 weeks


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 19, 2011)

Change of venue - this will now be at The Station pub in Kings Heath


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 19, 2011)

Have you a new flyer???
cause ive posted the original around a few places


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 19, 2011)

Cheers!

Hopefully be sorted this week with new flyer.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 19, 2011)

no probs... just PM when you get it up in case I miss the thread bro


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 3, 2011)

Never got around to scanning the updated flyer.

We had a great turnout though, raised over £300.


----------

